# Pedestrian safety system warning light



## maximumduncan (Jun 18, 2014)

Hello everyone  Long time lurker with annoying dashboard light here!

I recently had a body shop remove and respray the front bumper on my MY11 Black GT-R to remove all trace of stone chippyness. The job looks fantastic, but they've given me back the car with this warning light on the dash illuminated.

I spent about an hour with them when I picked the car up trying to work out whether they'd left a electrical connection disconnected, and when they were pretty sure they hadn't, trying to reset the warning light with this procedure:



> In car ECM Diagnostics/ECM Reset procedure:
> 1) Sit in the driver's seat.
> 2) Turn the ignition key to the ON position and wait three seconds. (Do not start the car.)
> 3) Fully depress and release the accelerator pedal five times in less than five seconds.
> ...


But the light remains stubbonly illuminated.
The body shop has been as helpful as they can saying that they will continue to help me fix this after the weekend if some internet research doesn't yield a quick reset solution. Unfortunately they have no specialist experience with the GT-R, they're just a bodyshop after all.

So chaps, any ideas on how to make this light go out without taking it to nissan or another specialist and sinking £££ for them just to have a look?
Does the fact that the above procedure failed indicate a possibility that they've left some connectors disconnected behind the bumper?


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

You can clear the light using an Ecutek cable, if you post up near where you live I'm sure somebody on here will quite happily sort it for you, it will take a maximum of 5 mins to sort.


----------



## ACspeedtech (Aug 25, 2011)

That will work for the ECM (MIL) light, but not for the SRS/airbag system which you'll have on due to ignition on with the bumper off the car and the front crash sensors unplugged. Try this method instead which works if you haven't a Consult (The EcuTek on the SRS system isn't a definite fix unfortunately):

1. Turn the key from off to on.

2. Watch the airbag light closely. It will stay on for a few secs. and then as soon as it blinks off (the start of the flashing), turn the key off instantly.

3. Count to 5 (1 Mississippi, 2 Mississippi . . . .)

4. Repeat steps 1-3 two more times until you have done the cycle three times.

5. Now turn the key on and watch the light. It will start blinking in a different, slower manner. This is diagnostic mode. You can watch this for a little while, no hurry.

6. Now turn the key off again, Count to 5 like in step 3 again, and turn back on. If the procedure worked, the airbag light will not be flashing.

If it does not work the first time, just repeat the steps again.

This DOES work if you get it right


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Exactly this happened to me today after picking the car up from the body shop who resprayed my front end....


----------



## Iggy GT-R (Dec 15, 2012)

vxrcymru said:


> Exactly this happened to me today after picking the car up from the body shop who resprayed my front end....


Hi..
Can I ask who you used/trusted?
Also, have they done a good job?

Cheers
Iggy


----------



## Danny Danger (Jan 24, 2014)

You can knock it off with a cheap £10 odb reader off eBay, I used my mates after I had my bumper done and it worked fine.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Iggy GT-R said:


> Hi..
> Can I ask who you used/trusted?
> Also, have they done a good job?
> 
> ...


He resprayed my front bumper, bonnet and both front wings. He was recommended to me and he is based 10mins off the M4 near Cardiff. The work looks spot on and I'm happy with the results. Mine was the second R35 he has done so he's had some experience now of removing the front end. Will PM you his detail's.


----------



## maximumduncan (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks for people's advice - seems like it should be an easy fix; I'm a little relieved 

I'll try that different reset procedure first, but failing that I'll need to source a cable. Is that how you reset yours, vxrcymru?

I'm based in Fareham, Hampshire if there's anyone around that area that would be feeling kind one evening next week?

Cheers again.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Danny Danger said:


> You can knock it off with a cheap £10 odb reader off eBay, I used my mates after I had my bumper done and it worked fine.


Most of the cheap obd readers won't do anything other than engine management lights you will need a proper diagnostic computer


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

We could help if you are in or near Birmingham 07973733441


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

I'm in Andover with an ecutek cable if you fancy the drive over

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

maximumduncan said:


> Thanks for people's advice - seems like it should be an easy fix; I'm a little relieved
> 
> I'll try that different reset procedure first, but failing that I'll need to source a cable. Is that how you reset yours, vxrcymru?
> 
> ...


Yes I have an EcuTek cable and i used that to clear the light, it took 5 mins. It's been very handy over the years!


It might also be worth checking that they reconnected the plug behind the bumper. It's easy to check - open bonnet, remove the slam pannel ( the long plastic strip that sits underneath the bonnet latch and bonnet raising arm just behind the bumper) you will see a black circular electrical connection socket some 30mm diameter on the drivers side. Make sure the two ends are connected.


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

maximumduncan said:


> I'm based in Fareham, Hampshire if there's anyone around that area that would be feeling kind one evening next week?
> 
> Cheers again.


Hi I'm in Shirrell Heath,just behind wickham,I have a cable and laptop,not sure how to use it though,

David (gort) has a lot more experience with the cable,and a hell of a lot more knowledgable,so he's a good shout:bowdown1:

Cheers Paul.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

are there not resistors that defeate the code/lights? I remember posting the ones endless-r came out with in Japan some years ago.

I guess they are illegal on the Street if caught with them installed (ie if in accident and they noticed they were defeated = not good). 

or is that an entirely different sensor being talked about in this thread?


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

mindlessoath said:


> are there not resistors that defeate the code/lights? I remember posting the ones endless-r came out with in Japan some years ago.
> 
> I guess they are illegal on the Street if caught with them installed (ie if in accident and they noticed they were defeated = not good).
> 
> or is that an entirely different sensor being talked about in this thread?


Uk cars have sensors in the front bumper that pop the bonnet up on Rams in a accident - if the bumper is taken off or sensors unplugged it puts a light on the dash that needs resetting - cobb resets it ( i know this ) guessing Ecutek and other obd tools can aswel


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

mindlessoath said:


> are there not resistors that defeate the code/lights? I remember posting the ones endless-r came out with in Japan some years ago.
> 
> I guess they are illegal on the Street if caught with them installed (ie if in accident and they noticed they were defeated = not good).
> 
> or is that an entirely different sensor being talked about in this thread?


Endless bonnet cancellers are what you refer to.
The one under the battery is OK to do, the one by the brake master cylinder - pay someone else to do.
Only for track use ;-)

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Or mine of course 

R35 Bonnet Cancellers

Andy


----------



## maximumduncan (Jun 18, 2014)

ACspeedtech said:


> That will work for the ECM (MIL) light, but not for the SRS/airbag system which you'll have on due to ignition on with the bumper off the car and the front crash sensors unplugged. Try this method instead which works if you haven't a Consult (The EcuTek on the SRS system isn't a definite fix unfortunately):
> 
> 1. Turn the key from off to on.
> 
> ...


Got round to giving this a go this evening, but unfortunately it failed at point number 2!
I "turned key from off to on", and by this I assumed you meant press the start button twice (to the 2nd ignition point) without starting the car, and I watched the airbag light. After a few secs it does go out, but doesn't come back on again - it's not flashing even on cycle number one.

I tried for a few more cycles just in case, but I couldn't get the airbag light to behave any differently. The only lights that flash whilst waiting at that 2nd ignition point are the Passenger Safety Light itself, which flashes a couple of times and then stays on, and the orange Engine light which flashes for a while and then remains steady.

Am I missing something?


----------



## maximumduncan (Jun 18, 2014)

goRt said:


> I'm in Andover with an ecutek cable if you fancy the drive over
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the offer. I'll just make sure that I'm doing the non-cable reset procedure correctly first - but if that fails I'll PM ya 

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

This procedure is for a flashing airbag light. Your issue is the pedestrian safety light and that isn't fixed with this procedure.

You'll need an ECUTEK/COBB reset or cancellers installed I believe.




maximumduncan said:


> Got round to giving this a go this evening, but unfortunately it failed at point number 2!
> I "turned key from off to on", and by this I assumed you meant press the start button twice (to the 2nd ignition point) without starting the car, and I watched the airbag light. After a few secs it does go out, but doesn't come back on again - it's not flashing even on cycle number one.
> 
> I tried for a few more cycles just in case, but I couldn't get the airbag light to behave any differently. The only lights that flash whilst waiting at that 2nd ignition point are the Passenger Safety Light itself, which flashes a couple of times and then stays on, and the orange Engine light which flashes for a while and then remains steady.
> ...


----------



## maximumduncan (Jun 18, 2014)

PMed ya goRt


----------



## Aliakeel (Mar 1, 2015)

vxrcymru said:


> He resprayed my front bumper, bonnet and both front wings. He was recommended to me and he is based 10mins off the M4 near Cardiff. The work looks spot on and I'm happy with the results. Mine was the second R35 he has done so he's had some experience now of removing the front end. Will PM you his detail's.


Is this jaz you on a bout he's my mate and I'm taking my car to him soon for front end spray as well top guy and his work is spot on..


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Aliakeel said:


> Is this jaz you on a bout he's my mate and I'm taking my car to him soon for front end spray as well top guy and his work is spot on..


Yep one and the same!


----------

